# Do you bang it out or file it off ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

When you get a good sized nick on an aluminum prop do you tap it flat or file it off ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have a device that will allow me to balance the prop correctly.
So it's either replace with a new one or take it to a shop.
An out of balance prop puts a lot of stress on the shaft
and lower unit which can lead to seal and bearing failures.


----------



## Rick_Thompson (Jan 14, 2012)

I file.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

File. Im scared to bang on something that I depend on.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> File. Im scared to bang on something that I depend on.


you married..........


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

> > File. Im scared to bang on something that I depend on.
> 
> 
> you married..........


 ;D ;D Nice one Anytide.....that's hilarious  ;D  ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If you Don't Bang it once and a while , You will be in deep S$%T ... 



> File. Im scared to bang on something that I depend on.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

The preferred method would be to weld on aluminum to fill the nick and then grind it fair.


----------

